# What is a sump?



## Gerber77 (Jan 10, 2006)

What is a sump How does it work? What is the cost?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

generally a sump is an extra tank of water in the cabinet below your fish tank (generally) usually the water is pumped down to the tank, stuff is done to it, then pumped back up to the main tank. many people use sumps for 2 main reasons, 1. it increases the volume of water in the whole system making it more stable. and 2. you can put your filters heaters and any other gadgets in it so you dont have to look at them in the tank. basically.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

hmmmmmmmm, short sweet and to the point. good info. now i know


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

And knowing is half the battle!

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

GI Joe? heheh... just to clarify, usually water isn't "pumped" in its usually siphoned in with an overflow. I know thats what leveldrummer was thinking, just making it a clear point.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

sorry, i was just trying to make it as simple and easily understood as possible. i know when i started doing research on it, its all VERY overwhelming when you dont know anything. BOOKS HELP!!! GET ONE!!! or maybe a magazine subsription, magz are usually to far ahead if you dont know a little bit already, but as you read this and that for a couple months, it kinda starts to make sense. (kinda)


----------

